# heroes



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 17, 2006)

is anybody else watching that new show heroes?  i just got turned on to it this week.  i'm really impressed.

it's like x-men for grownups.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 17, 2006)

Its a much better show than i thought it would be. i have enjoyed the few that i was able to watch


----------



## airdawg (Nov 17, 2006)

I am addicted. This next week episode is supposed to be a whopper.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 17, 2006)

airdawg said:


> I am addicted. This next week episode is supposed to be a whopper.



Did ya want fries with that? (sorry couldn't help it  )

From what I've seen it looks pretty neat... haven't been able to sit down long enough to actually catch an on-going story-line. 
Last one I saw was the "super-girl" killing some boy who (raped?) her by driving them both into a brick wall, and the japanese (time-stopper) guy getting knocked out for cheating in Vegas, and the drug-addict (clarvoyant) seeing the end of the world... I wonder if the writers are going to bring them all together and create a Justice League or Avengers type of group or just have them go on through-out their lives... :idunno: seems like an interesting premise for a show.  maybe it'll be worth picking up...


----------



## airdawg (Nov 17, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Did ya want fries with that? (sorry couldn't help it  )
> 
> From what I've seen it looks pretty neat... haven't been able to sit down long enough to actually catch an on-going story-line.
> Last one I saw was the "super-girl" killing some boy who (raped?) her by driving them both into a brick wall, and the japanese (time-stopper) guy getting knocked out for cheating in Vegas, and the drug-addict (clarvoyant) seeing the end of the world... I wonder if the writers are going to bring them all together and create a Justice League or Avengers type of group or just have them go on through-out their lives... :idunno: seems like an interesting premise for a show.  maybe it'll be worth picking up...


 
I haven't eaten today. Fries would be wonderful.


----------



## MSTCNC (Nov 17, 2006)

Save the Cheerleader... SAVE THE WORLD! :ultracool

P.S. Mmmm... FRIES!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2006)

We've been following it. It's not bad!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 17, 2006)

I like it. It is being taped right now.


----------



## Drac (Nov 17, 2006)

arnisador said:


> It's not bad!


 
Not too bad at all...I love it...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm loving it so far.  I'm curious where they can take the story if they are planning on letting go on for another season.


----------



## Drac (Nov 17, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:


> I'm loving it so far. I'm curious where they can take the story if they are planning on letting go on for another season.


 
 Future storylines are limited only by the writers imaginations...


----------



## Lisa (Nov 18, 2006)

I LOVE heroes!

My kids and I watch it together.  We love the Japanese fellow, he is hilarious!


----------



## Drac (Nov 18, 2006)

MSTCND said:


> Save the Cheerleader..


 

By ALL means...


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 12, 2006)

drac saves cheerleaders all the time....

...but only for dessert


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 12, 2006)

With what I have watched so far I like it alot as well!


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 12, 2006)

I enjoy it a lot


----------

